# Is it time?



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,

We have a beautiful Golden, Molly, who is 13 1/2. She has arthritis, we give her Tumeric and Tramadol. She had been on catprofen, but this seems to work better. Anyway, there are days she literally cannot stand, other days she can walk some. She had been overweight, but has lost weight, she needed to, but just doesn't eat much anymore. She is almost blind, but when she does walk she knows her way around.

What is so troubling, and it seems at times to be getting worse, she will just cry and cry. Sometimes bark too. There doesn't seem to be anything that helps her. when this is going on, if I give her a treat, she doesn't take it. She won't go out or cannot get up. There have been times she has been incontinent of urine or stool mainly cause she cannot move e episodes seem to come and go.

My husband and I will talk about it, then it seems like she has a couple of good days. It is so hard. We out down our Black Lab, and another Golden before - they both had cancer, so while it was hard we knew the cancer was killing them. As far as we know, Molly doesn't have an "illness". 

I just don't know what to do. 

Thanks for listening. ?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Deciding when an old dog has reached its "time" is incredibly difficult, especially when the dog's decline is so gradual. What is your vet's opinion - I presume you've had her assessed, since she is crying.
Pilgrim was our golden who went downhill so very slowly - every week he was a little worse, but not so much worse you had to make a decision. His arthritis was bad, but seemed to be mostly under control with his painkillers, yet every week his walks got shorter, until a walk from the house to the letterbox was a struggle. He had "doggie dementia" but there was so little change each week I found it very difficult to say when he'd had enough. We made the decision when he no longer was interested when his best person in the world came visiting and he looked so lost so often. Yet he wasn't ill as such, just old. And permanently bewildered by the world. And I agree - it is so much easier when your dog is terminally ill, as you know you are saving them from further pain. 
Good luck with Molly - it looks like you have given her a very happy life.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you for the response. Our last vet visit, he said just to keep her comfortable. I am going to call and give update and see what his thoughts would be now. Depending on the day, I don't know if I could physically get her there. 

Thank you for saying about giving Molly a happy life. We have had her since she was 12 weeks old. She is a great dog and member of our family.&#55357;&#56869;


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't know how much tramadol she is receiving but it doesn't last long in dogs. You might ask your vet about adding a little valium to it so it'll last longer. 

There is a post sticky- quality of life. It's a pretty good assessment of when to say goodbye and you can find it about the main discussion area of the forum. Never easy. I am sorry for your hard decision making to come and would suggest that putting her on K9DATA.COM Home Page along with a photo would be a nice way to keep her a part of the 'world' in perpetuity. There's no cost involved in that and it might feel therapeutic, you could always go there and 'see' her. And there is a 'garden' on Welcome to the Golden Retriever Foundation that will hold a spot for her memorial and that cost is given to further research on health issues.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

My heart goes out to you. My husband and I have had to make that horrible decision twice, once with our first Golden, Seamus, who was almost 14 and our fifth golden, Kim, who was almost 12. Both times looking back, I was keeping them going for me, not them. Both were at the point where their body gave out and they were just existing, but didn't have a quality of life. Finally, they looked in my eyes and I think telling me it was their time. The final gift I could give them was to let them go with love and dignity.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I've only had to make the decision once, because fate and ignorance have killed 3 of my 4 dogs before I could intervene. You are right, it is the hardest thing to do - these goldens aren't just any other dog. They weave their golden fur into your rugs and furniture, and also around your heart. It's incredible, wondrous, the love we have for them. 

If the joy is gone from her eyes, and there is no wag in her tail, it is time. That's the only advice I can offer.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I can so relate to what you're going through. I'm going through almost the same thing with Chance, (he's 12 1/2). He has a really difficult time getting up. He can do it, but I do have to help him sometimes. He barks like your girl does and cries sometimes, too, (I'm sure it's the beginning stages of dementia). But, he is still a total chow hound and gets super excited for any type of food/treats. He also greets me at the door very excitedly when I come home from work.

He's on Rimadyl and Cosequin. Hes been on Rimadyl for 12 years and I just started the Cosequin, which seems to be helping. He used to be on Missing Link, Synovi G3 and G4 and many more. They all worked for awhile, then they seem to stop. That's why I keep switching them up. I do know, though, that it will progress as he gets older. But I can't even think about that now because I'll lose it. He is my world. 

Sending good thoughts to you and your girl. I'm sure you'll make the right decision when it's the right time. Hugs...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are facing this with your lovely Molly. 

When my bridge girl was nearing the end but still had a pretty good quality of life, I used a beach towel as a sling under her hips to help her in the rear. She was able to get onto her feet, walk and manage stairs with this assistance and it bought us a little more quality time with her.

I agree with the others that you should evaluate her quality of life and then listen to your heart.

Sending prayers for comfort.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I am sure you will know the best when/IF this is the time. I wouldn't listen to vet. My vet told me 3 times it is the time for Buddy (my absolutely best friend, first golden, I learnt about this breed because of him). Every time I went to the vet to find a cure for Buddy's problem in his last year of life, vet was saying "It is a time, we can't do much more", but small miracles happened. Buddy had terrible arthritis, fused spine disks which reduced his mobility greatly, then kidney disease. He couldn't get up from the lying position, his legs spread out, he had to wear shoes and I put many carpets around the house to give him some traction. In the last 6 months of his live he wouldn't even make up or down the driveway, on many occasions. He would give us that long look, saying it is impossible to follow you, and then my husband would carry him up/down. Even a day before he died, he would crawl to greet me after work, his eyes down, but tail wagging. I knew, I would never decide for him. On the other hand currently I have 18 year old chocolate lab, probably blind, deaf, doesn't control her bladder any longer. She is mainly sleeping, and I think it is her time, but my husband is not in agreement. 
I know this is a very difficult time, but trust your judgement.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

My mum had this decision with our family dog when we were teenagers (not a Golden). In the end, the vet was booked, and the same day the dog rallied and seemed better. Mum decided to go ahead with the plan, and our fantastic, totally loved dog was put to sleep at home by the vet. Mum then had a terrible time asking herself if she had done the right thing, at the right time. We reassured her that she did do the right thing. I believe its better to let them go a day too soon, rather than a day too late. I couldn't bear the thought of our dog suffering at all. I think my mum did the right thing, but is very hard. I don't know what I will do when its my turn to make that decision for my family's dog.


----------



## MazieS (Jul 10, 2017)

*Impossible decision?*

Our sweet golden of almost 15 has been declining for several months. She has chronic dirarrhea for several months. Trips to the vet, etc. She seems to rally for a few days and then back to where she was. She has lost over 10 pounds since March. She eats very little but still drinks. We have her on several meds that the vet has given us to treat her symptoms. 
This is an impossible decision. The vet says really she is not going to get better.... but she still goes for short walks, follows me with her eyes and is aware of her surroundings. She doesn't appear to be in any obvious pain just weak and tired.
Our vet is amazing and has said it is up to us and she will do whatever we need. I know we are just putting a bandaid on a bigger problem but this is such a hard decision to make. She has been part of our family for 15 years. Over half of our children's live (who have left) and she really is our 3rd child. She is the sweetest dog you can imagine but as you know that's the personality of goldens. 
Everyone has said you will know when "it's time" but really..... it's so heartbreaking to have to make this decision for our sweet girl.


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

<Hugs> We just had to make this horrible decision about two weeks ago with our beloved "son." So, so sad, but in the end we did it for him and to put an end to his suffering. Still makes me cry to talk about it:crying:


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It is very, very hard. I have been through this many times and am not terribly far from it yet again with my golden mix, Gracie, who is 13 years old and currently has CCD and many other issues. 
The rule that I have in place and have had since I got my own dog for the first time over 40 years ago is that once they can no longer enjoy the things which made them happy it is time to let them go. I am a believer that it is better to do it a day early than a day late. My dogs have given me unconditional love the entire time they have been in my home and, as much as it hurts me, I believe I owe them the same unconditional love that will make sure that they do not suffer.
I am so sorry that you are going through this. My heart truly goes out to you.


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

Mazie - thinking of you and your sweet girl:--heart:How is she doing?


----------



## MazieS (Jul 10, 2017)

*Update on MAZIE*

Our sweet girl has her good days and bad days still. She still loves to be with us and even though her appetite isn't great she is eating. She still goes on walks (very short) with my husband and she still wants to be in the room with us.
I don't want to wait until she is in "distress" as my vet calls it but she is "mentally" very aware of all this is going on.
I pray every night that when I wake up the decision will have already been made for us. She will be 15 the first week of August and she is a remarkable sweet girl.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have made this decision many times and it is never easy. However, I found the decision with Pilgrim, who was just fading gently away without being ill, the most difficult. He had CCD (doggy dementia) and arthritis. The final decider for us was when we sat down and listed - on a piece of paper - what he used to enjoy and what he now ignored or plain couldn't do any more. It was quite a shock to see in black and white how limited his life had become. I don't regret my decision in the least and ending his life before he lost all his dignity.
Give Maizie a hug from me in memory of my Pilgrim.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Does she have a diagnosis? Is she terminal? Our last golden, who past last November was terminal and he pretty much let us know that he was done fighting the fight. He had hemangiosarcoma. I realized it was time to let him go when he no longer had joy in his life. Prior to his illness, he was very lovey. In the end, it really seemed like he wanted to be alone. I do believe they let us know when it is time. It is my hope for both you and Mazie that she lets you know when it is time.


----------

